# Ivomec given orally to dogs, does it prevent ticks/fleas?



## DonnaBelle

I've given Ivomectin at the rate of .10 cc per 10lbs of dog for worms for  several years now.

I can't find the flea/tick collar I used to use, Preventix, because they don't make it anymore my feed store says.

I haven't had a collar on the four dogs yet this spring, and I still don't see any ticks or fleas. 

I wonder if the Ivomectin given orally to the dogs prevents the fleas and ticks from the dogs?

Anyone had any experience with this??

DonnaBelle


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04

No, unfortunately it will not work for fleas or ticks. I give the same dosage as you monthly. I wish it did, because fleas were very bad here last year and my topical treatment was not working very well.


----------



## DonnaBelle

What is the next best flea/tick collar?

Does anyone have any suggestions??

DonnaBelle


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04

Have you ever tried neem oil? It stinks a little, but it works!


----------



## currycomb1

we use the frontline PLUS. trick is to apply to a dirty dog, in multiple locations, and directly on skin, not the hair. i even put it on my house dog's belly because she has no hair there, and just watch her for the evening while watching tv so she does not lick it. works longer than the 30 days it is suppose to. also keep the dog dry for a couple days to let the medicine work its way into the oil glands, that is what spreads it


----------



## bcnewe2

The .10 cc's per 10#'s of dog is good but I was told that I should never give more that .5 cc's to any dog no matter how big. Also that is a curitive dose not a preventative dose.  The amount in heart guard is way lower.  


I also don't give it monthly, only 3 times a year.  

And I wish it took care of fleas here.  Frontline isn't working ton well for us.  I usually just check nightly for ticks.


----------



## babsbag

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> The .10 cc's per 10#'s of dog is good but I was told that I should never give more that .5 cc's to any dog no matter how big. Also that is a curitive dose not a preventative dose.  The amount in heart guard is way lower.


I depends on which Ivermectin you are using. 

I have seen the .10cc / 10lb  posted on sites but not all sites say that, and I never know which ones to trust. I buy the generic/non-chewable tables for heartworm and give those, takes care of the trust issue. I don't treat Dec. - Mar most years.

30 years ago we used to have to give heartworm preventative every day. We couldn't afford the fancy good tasting monthly stuff at the time. That was a commitment as the dogs hated those pills.


----------



## GLENMAR

Ivomc will also work for one type of mite that causes mange, but I can't remember which species. The dose rate is slightly higher too.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04

It's demodex mange in dogs, Glenmar. The dosage is the same.


----------



## bcnewe2

The .10 cc's per 10#'s of dog weight is for the 1% injectable ivermec for cattle.  It is a much higher dose than the monthly heartworm preventative.  It is like i said earlier, a dose that will kill stomach or heart worms,  the dose for prevention can be much lower.  
My information comes from vets in 3 different states.  They were all older country vets that were not concerned with making a profit off monthly preventive treatments.  The 3 state thing was because I kept moving and starting over with a new vet. I always heard different opinions from different web sites and people so always asked my new vets out of courisioty.

And our local humane society used the same dose and the 1% solution for demodex mange treatment too.


----------



## DonnaBelle

The dosage and medicine (Ivermectin 1%) was also given to me by my old vet who has since passed on.

When he gave me the dosage he told me that for a long time it was all they had for worm prevention in dogs.

DonnaBelle


----------

